# Deer processing in Corwin - Davidson's



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anyone know of this shop as far as deer processing?


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

I took my buck there yesteday afternoon. I have no idea if they are any good or what. They are more expensive compared to places in SE Ohio. $80 for straights cuts, steaks and ground meat. If you get any jerky or what not then they have additional pricing for that. 

When I was there I saw that a couple other people had dropped of deer as well, including a huge 8 point so apparently some people trust them with their deer. 

Thats about all I can tell you.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

riograd,
I forgot to get back to you on this. I was very satisfied with Davidson's Meat processing in Corwin. The wait was a little over a week and the venison is great. Hope yours was too!


----------

